# Hating the puppy cut - so hard to manage!



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh boy - I so regret getting Milo's hair cut 

I had no problem managing his coat - the only reason I got it cut was so he could wear clothes.

I asked the groomer to cut his body very tight - but he didn't - over all its still longish - though the top of it is short - about an inch long.

He is matting like crazy - its awful and he is so static!! 

He looks awful without clothes - but they are causing matting and I presume they're causing the static too. 

I so want to get him cut shorter but I am not paying another 50 euro

what does everyone else do?

I am brushing him out every morning and night - but he is just matting so bad.

I actually can't believe that his coat is harder to manage now and looks awful 

ETA - also - how do you wash and dry them? seriously - I don't remember how I did it when Milo was a puppy. 
I am way too used to him in a full coat!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, I am sorry you feel disappointed!
This is simplistic but have you tried a light, leave-in conditioner for the static/mats? I use a people one sometimes but don't have it here in the US w/me so don't remember the name. It was expensive but does a good job---got it from my hairdresser. A very small dab is all you need---very small.
Personally I think his hair cut is lovely---I wanted Kitzi cut shorter too but the groomer would not do it---said his legs are too long & he would look funny----well, instead he smells funny----little ole' pee legs! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I loved when i got Riley's hair cut shorter this summer because it was so hot and Riley was just miserable with the heat. The only time he would go out was to potty, but it was too much for him. I'm growing his coat back out because i miss his flowing locks. I would bathe as normal and dry as normal and it didn't take half the time to groom him on bath day as it did when he was in coat, but i would also use my straight iron and iron his hair after each bath and blowdry. I didn't put any clothes on him and still don't dress him, but still have a problem with static. I do dress the girls and Noelle needs to get a haircut it's major matts and static when i put a sweater or shirt on her and then take it off. I use dematt by Nature's Specialties to help with the matts. I'm also not going to dilute the conditioner and let sit longer and see if that helps with the static. I'm sorry your having such a hard time with Milo's new haircut.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't help you here, sorry. But, feeding off of your question also...

Can dogs wear clothes in a full coat?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am keeping Lolas very short just in the body. Not enough hair left to mat. I am using a 5F buttercut blade and am very happy with the look and ease of care. It is short, but it takes no time to get a tiny bit longer and I am finding I have to redo it about once a month. It is really easy using the clippers with this blade I find. May not be groomer perfect, but I am happy with it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine are in full coat and wear clothes,mostly harness or vest type tutus on the girls,or man vests for Rylee..Not all the time but when we go places... I use Coyboy Magic,you might be able to find it in Ireland... If not any light grooming shine spray will help. He'll grow back soon,hang in there.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

First give him a bath. Whatever the groomer used on him may be causing problems, particularly matting. 
If you're going to have clothes on all of the time, I keep Roo cut with a 3F or 4F blade. He wears a sweater or shirt pretty much all of the time in the cold weather. Any longer and he'll get little knots. Sometimes clipped hair next to non-clipped can be an issue for matting. In that case a light scissoring after clipping should help.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Orla, I bet most of the matting is being caused by the static. When the cold hits here the heat goes on and the air gets very dry. Perfect recipe for static! What's helped me more than anything is running a humidifier in the room that the dogs hang out in most. Getting some moisture back in the air helps control the static and helps my skin from getting itchy and flaky.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ooooh! and as well as a good conditioner, humidity etc. the kind of fabric of the clothes makes a difference for static. Nylon, acrylic, etc is particularly bad I find.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

50 Euro?! That's crazy! When I was in Europe, the exchange rate with the dollar was almost 2 dollars to 1 Euro...is it still that much...because if so that is a lot of money. I rememeber when we were over there before the Euro...it was so nice exchanging dollars for German marks. It was a 1 dollar to 2+. Of course, that was when the dollar was worth something too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I also pay 50 Euros per cut! The Euro is much higher than it was @ 2 X 1---those were the good ole' days, eh?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, give him a bath and use a good moisturizing conditioner. You can even get a children's spray on detangling conditioner that you use on dry hair to brush through and it will help with static too. Taking his hair shorter on the body will help with clothing. An inch or more length can cause matting.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!!!! 

I am able to get the matts out fine with the spray I was using when he was in full coat.
I will wash him tonight and see what happens.
When the weather gets warmer (its absolutely freezing here now) I am going to get him cut down very short, rather than growing him back out.

I am too worried that I will mess his hair up even more if I try to clip it myself.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Poor little milo ,orla i'm having the same problem with suga ,i bathed her and the matting got even worse ,i feel your pain //hugs jo.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Orla, I tried the Cowboy Magic detangler & shine that Michelle recommended and it is quite nice. If you can't get it in Ireland and want some to be mailed to you, let me know. It weighs 118 ml (4 fl. ozs) and costs 12$$ US. It is super concentrated.
Maybe you found a solution already? Hugs.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I wonder if the groomer should do a re-trim at no charge since she didn't take his coat as short as you asked? It wouldn't hurt to ask her.

I'm letting Bogie's hair grow right now, but hate the matting/static so I don't know how long I'll last before trimming his body shorter. It was scary to do his trims myself, but I have improved with practice and he was able to wear clothes to cover my first attempts. It really isn't hard to do your own trimming, just scary (but, a heck of alot cheaper, it seems!)


----------

